# 1st Kill



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

My first kill using my Seal Sniper from Bill Hays (Thanks Bill this SS is my personal favorite), its a red squirrel, got him right underneath his ear. Was sitting on a branch about 15 feet up a pine tree. One shot one kill using a .44 cal glass ball. And also before I did any shooting I went and spoke to my local game warden who gave me the OK to take these guys out because they are an extreme pest. He then asked me what I was going to use to shoot them, I told him my SS, he looked at me like I was kidding and said yea a SS, I just so happened to have my Seal Sniper with me and showed it to him, he asked if he could shoot it and i said of course! He was hooked and I told him about the forum and if he was interested in getting started to check out the site because the people on here are incredible and there is everything you need to know about SS's. Well hope you enjoy, let me know what you think

JLS:Survival


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

your entire narrative has me smiling, the methods you used to take the ferocious beast, the choice of ss (since i have one) taking it with a marble, clearing your activity with authorities first, helping to do pest control....................... TEXTBOOK IN COOLNESS! great job!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice shot and great story!
Well done introducing another future slingshotaholic to the sport, too.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Well done on all counts! Congratulations. And it sounds like you now have a nice place to hunt.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Great shot and awesome story. Chris


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

lucky i find it awkward to find places to hunt i only have the one and although that is very good i am trying to get a few more. P.S. that was a nice shot, squirrels are awkward to shoot.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

newconvert said:


> your entire narrative has me smiling, the methods you used to take the ferocious beast, the choice of ss (since i have one) taking it with a marble, clearing your activity with authorities first, helping to do pest control....................... TEXTBOOK IN COOLNESS! great job!


Thank you Sir! I appreciate the compliment, Ferocious beast...classic!! LOL


----------



## desert drifter (Jan 14, 2012)

Thats the kind of stories I like to hear. Good shooting.

'drif


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

JLS:Survival said:


> your entire narrative has me smiling, the methods you used to take the ferocious beast, the choice of ss (since i have one) taking it with a marble, clearing your activity with authorities first, helping to do pest control....................... TEXTBOOK IN COOLNESS! great job!


Thank you Sir! I appreciate the compliment, Ferocious beast...classic!! LOL
[/quote]i would not eat it, that there is a trophy animal "numero uno"!


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

Great shot, great story


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the great comments, hopefully my kills will get larger in size!


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

I enjoyed every second of reading that story! Congratulations on the kill!

Cheers Luke


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Charles said:


> Well done on all counts! Congratulations. And it sounds like you now have a nice place to hunt.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


I do, this guy was taken in my backyard! I live in the woods


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

LBurnett said:


> I enjoyed every second of reading that story! Congratulations on the kill!
> 
> Cheers Luke


thank you very much!


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

That was very nice way to introduce a new member to this forum. Great shot. If these guys are a pest like you state, them keep shooting them down. Saludos







.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Xidoo said:


> That was very nice way to introduce a new member to this forum. Great shot. If these guys are a pest like you state, them keep shooting them down. Saludos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no problem with shooting these guys down, and thank you for the compliment!


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

Very interesting story JLS! Here in the part of Monroe county where I live the red squirrels are still few and far between. Although this past fall I saw this little one in my yard chase off a much larger grey squirrel for about 50 yards! Those things are spunky.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Setarip said:


> Very interesting story JLS! Here in the part of Monroe county where I live the red squirrels are still few and far between. Although this past fall I saw this little one in my yard chase off a much larger grey squirrel for about 50 yards! Those things are spunky.


Thank you! These guys are all over the place where I live, I have seen the same situation that you stated as well, its actually pretty funny seeing a little squirrel chasing a larger one, but hey more targets for me!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice one!


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

great story and kill, wish I could hunt with the slingshot but it's illegal to do it over here in Australia, oh well


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Good shooting, Squirrels are tough and great eating also.
Philly


----------



## rogers1 (Mar 19, 2012)

In the UK, the red squirrel we have here (_Sciurius Vulgaris_) is under threat from the American import Grey squirrel (_Sciurius Carolinensis_) due to a virus that the grays carry and aren't affected by (squirrel pox, it's been imaginatively named)
Reds are fully protected under law, but greys are fair game. (if you have written permission from landowners) Many air rifle hunters target them over here but despite this, greys are encroaching further & further north.

IMO, they are very tough little critters with extremely hard heads! I have killed loads with .177 AR's

Good kill by the way, no mean feat with a SS & a good write up.

Duncan


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

rogers1 said:


> In the UK, the red squirrel we have here (_Sciurius Vulgaris_) is under threat from the American import Grey squirrel (_Sciurius Carolinensis_) due to a virus that the grays carry and aren't affected by (squirrel pox, it's been imaginatively named)
> Reds are fully protected under law, but greys are fair game. (if you have written permission from landowners) Many air rifle hunters target them over here but despite this, greys are encroaching further & further north.
> 
> IMO, they are very tough little critters with extremely hard heads! I have killed loads with .177 AR's
> ...


Thank you very much I appreciate it!, Thanks for the information also, never heard of red squirrels being protected under law, very interesting!


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Grey squirrel, if i remember correctly, are classed as vermin in the UK.

Cheers Luke


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice one, dude. Make an ammo pouch with the pelt!


----------

